# Vehicle Purchase Help



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

OK, after careful consideration and reflection, I have decided towing the 320BH with my F150 (although capable, and did really well), is not in the best interest of my family and others for safety sake.

My new vehicle of choice will be a Ford Super Duty F350. I know everyone has their opinions on what brand to buy, my choice is Ford and I'm not looking for a debate on that part.

Here comes the question. Am I thinking this through correctly?

I have a deposit on a new but 2012 6.7 Diesel at one dealership and a deposit on a new 2013 6.2 V8 gasser at another dealership and need to get my money back from one of them!

Options wise, they are very similar with minimal option differences. As to towing, they both come with the standard mirrors and brake controller as well as the 12,500 hitch and that cool back up camera gadget.

I know that the diesel will out pull the 6.2 hands down but I also believe the 6.2 gasser will do the job I'm asking it to.

This is my daily driver to work/grocery store/kids practice (90% or my driving is less than 10 miles roundtrip). I may tow the camper 18 times a year with total mileage less than 3000 miles.

My thought is the gasser will cost me less in maintenance and while short trips are not good for any engine, I hear it's worse for a diesel. Also the diesel engine costs are about $7000 more than the gasoline up front at time of purchase. I have basic knowledge on the good old gasoline engine but no nothing about diesel motors, meaning I would have to have a mechanic do all my routine stuff on the 6.7.

Max payload on both is something like 3500#. 
Total Towing ability for 6.2 is 12,100#
Total Towing ability for 6.7 is 14,000#

Is my practicality thinking in line here where less is more in my situation? Would the 6.2 do it? Thoughts please,,,,need to make a decision soon.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds like you have pretty much made up your mind on the gas model. All your justifications do sound good and since the tow capacity is so close, I would go gas too.


----------



## summerfun (Dec 28, 2012)

knauby said:


> OK, after careful consideration and reflexion, I have decided towing the 320BH with my F150 (although capable, and did really well), is not in the best interest of my family and others for safety sake.
> 
> My new vehicle of choice will be a Ford Super Duty F350. I know everyone has their opinions on what brand to buy, my choice if Ford and I'm not looking for a debate on that part.
> 
> ...


I also have a 320BH, I tow it with a 2007 2500HD chevy 6.0l gas crew cab long box (grew up with Chevy) Would prefer the Diesel but the gas does the job. You are the first that I have seen a post about the 320BH, how do you like it? Any issues with it? We love it!!! Like the bunks in the back and the huge bedroom up front. We only tow it about 60-100 miles away. Diesel I would go further.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Check your gear ratios on the gasser. A 4:3 gear ratio will get you 3K more GCWR over the 3:73's.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

You're going to get alot of diesel owners tell you diesel is the way to go. I have a V10 gasser and a powerstroke diesel. The gasser is perfect for what you are doing. I also drive a semi for a living and yes short trips are very bad for a diesel engine. Yes the diesel pulls better but the 6.2 is plenty enough power for a travel trailer. We camp with a guy who has a 6.0 chevy gasser plus my v10 and they both keep up just fine at highway speeds even in the hills of West Virginia. I could out pull them of course but again they are maintaining the speed limit and I'm not waiting for them all the time. Diesel fuel cost more, the maintenace cost is higher and gas engines are stronger then ever so the benefits of a diesel are not like they were 15 years ago, IMHO. Are they more powerful? Yes they are, But how much power do you need and at what cost? Today's 6.2 gasser is probably a stronger puller then the older diesels of 15 years ago. Diesels have their place, but you could easily save the 7 grand and do just fine.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

rsm7 said:


> You're going to get alot of diesel owners tell you diesel is the way to go. I have a V10 gasser and a powerstroke diesel. The gasser is perfect for what you are doing. I also drive a semi for a living and yes short trips are very bad for a diesel engine. Yes the diesel pulls better but the 6.2 is plenty enough power for a travel trailer. We camp with a guy who has a 6.0 chevy gasser plus my v10 and they both keep up just fine at highway speeds even in the hills of West Virginia. I could out pull them of course but again they are maintaining the speed limit and I'm not waiting for them all the time. Diesel fuel cost more, the maintenace cost is higher and gas engines are stronger then ever so the benefits of a diesel are not like they were 15 years ago, IMHO. Are they more powerful? Yes they are, But how much power do you need and at what cost? Today's 6.2 gasser is probably a stronger puller then the older diesels of 15 years ago. Diesels have their place, but you could easily save the 7 grand and do just fine.


That was my line of thinking. Everyone's making me feel better about my idea. RV.net site was brutal, they even called me names!


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

summerfun said:


> OK, after careful consideration and reflexion, I have decided towing the 320BH with my F150 (although capable, and did really well), is not in the best interest of my family and others for safety sake.
> 
> My new vehicle of choice will be a Ford Super Duty F350. I know everyone has their opinions on what brand to buy, my choice if Ford and I'm not looking for a debate on that part.
> 
> ...


I also have a 320BH, I tow it with a 2007 2500HD chevy 6.0l gas crew cab long box (grew up with Chevy) Would prefer the Diesel but the gas does the job. You are the first that I have seen a post about the 320BH, how do you like it? Any issues with it? We love it!!! Like the bunks in the back and the huge bedroom up front. We only tow it about 60-100 miles away. Diesel I would go further.
[/quote]
We haven't had it very long but we do like the floor plan. We were debating the 301BQ but only really need 2 bunks not quads and went for the storage space. Only thing I don't get is why they engineered it with such a heavy hitch weight. I let a salesman talking me into it with out researching very well so now I'm truck shopping LOL. My F150 hasn't even had an oil change yet! DW is not real happy with me at the moment, she was due for a new vehicle next.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

After considerable reflexion on the preponderance of data presented, I would say that the gentleman from York would be best served not returning to RV.net. Now drive on Dude, daylight is burnin'!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

knauby said:


> That was my line of thinking. Everyone's making me feel better about my idea. RV.net site was brutal, they even called me names!


To be fair, we call a lot of folks on this site SOB's!! ....however in our case that means Some Other Brand. We treat everyone with respect here, you will not see any of the behavior you experienced on RV.net on this site....PERIOD!

I love my diesel F-350. I only drive it to tow the trailer and a few errands (to/from Lowes).	If money isn't an issue, get the Diesel...you will love the power that comes with it. The gas model will do you well, however you will always be thinking...how cool would it have been to have a diesel. ....just kidding of course. I think the gas is best in our situation. (but I do love my diesel)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That was my line of thinking. Everyone's making me feel better about my idea. RV.net site was brutal, they even called me names!


To be fair, we call a lot of folks on this site SOB's!! ....however in our case that means Some Other Brand. We treat everyone with respect here, you will not see any of the behavior you experienced on RV.net on this site....PERIOD!

[/quote]

And you would not believe the grief we get sometimes for maintaining that standard.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the diesel is awesome, and you would love it....

but your short trips favor a gasser for sure....

so i have to say gasser....

the other thing that comes to mind are the power trailer tow mirrors. they are awesome, and if you can find something with them, you would not regret it.

they come in handy not towing, as you can fold them back with the touch of a button when parking. my truck is my daily driver, and i use them every day....


----------

